# panty hose and chicken liver



## tyler#2

i have heard of using panty hose for keeping chicken livers on the hook but never tried it, anyone tried it? also what is the best cut bait for catfish?


----------



## Scum_Frog

Yes panty hose do work great. I used to use it a long time ago but hasnt in recent years due to...well not catfishing haha. I would always buy cheap chicken at the store....boneless skinless works great....cut it in small 1" cubes and marinade to success haha. Use anything you think may soak into the chicken well....let it marinade over night.....cut up the panty hose into squares so they are big enough to cover the chicken completely and be able to either twist tie it shut or u can sew it shut with needle and thread. When done you slide the hook completely through the bait and fish away.....helps out a lot on not losing your bait when casting and ive actually used pieces multiple times over on catching fish.....if it doesnt rip you bring the bag of marinade and throw the pieces back into it after using and let them soak up again!!!! Ive also heard of people using pant hose squares and filling them with catfood and it working....let us know how u do and goodluck....SF


----------



## stex1220

Panty hose and chicken liver together are a must. The hose keeps it together, I like to get the panty hose socks that most shoe stores have for you to put on in case you dont have socks they work great and there free just drop a few livers in there tie in a knot and hook up and cast


----------



## ufaquaoiler

ill 3rd that yup it works great! fish dont seem to mind the panty hose and it takes quite a bit to squeeze all the liver from the panty hose!


----------



## spfldbassguy

You can also take the chicken livers & throw 'em into a food processor.you can add some garlic or whatever else you may want to try.After you process it to the consistency you want just add some bread crumbs & you got yourself some chicken liver doughballs.I've tried it like that & it works.I fished them liver balls on a hook that's designed to hold those types of bait.If you look at the hooks in wally world you'll see which ones I'm refering to.I'd tell you the name of 'em but I'm having a brain fart right now.I put the chickenliver doughballs in the fridge overnight as well.Just another idea for ya to possibly try out sometime.Good luck going out cattin".


----------



## catfish1605

Another thing to try is tying a piece of sewing thread to the eye of your hook, put your liver on and then wrap the thread around the liver and tie it off. I've tried the panty hose method but less hassle with the thread.


----------



## tyler#2

thanks for the information i think i'm going to try it tonight!


----------



## AbuGarciaFan

panty hose works awesome for keeping liver on the hook. i actually have problems getting it off the hook. gets stuck on the barb of the hook.


----------



## spfldbassguy

catfish1605 said:


> Another thing to try is tying a piece of sewing thread to the eye of your hook, put your liver on and then wrap the thread around the liver and tie it off. I've tried the panty hose method but less hassle with the thread.


That's exactly the method my dad uses when using chicken livers.It works really well,plus like you said it's less hassle than panty hose.


----------



## ajangsta04

switch over to shad and you'll get bigger fish. not to mention it won't fling off.


----------



## [email protected]#$carp

Best method for chicken liver Ive found.


----------

